

Why choosing between Google Drive or Dropbox when you can use both? - acemtp
http://blog.ploki.info/post/21806468770/dropbox-or-google-drive-why-not-dropbox-and-google

======
shadesandcolour
I think that the impetus behind switching is that people want to know if one
service will be better than another. While using both is a good way to figure
that out, at some point people are going to want to have their stuff in one
place. The redundancy is nice I'm sure but most of us just don't need it. I'm
only a little tempted to test out Google Drive at the moment because they
don't offer me much that Dropbox doesn't.

